# N. B. B. Co.



## diggansearch (Feb 12, 2017)

Someo days ago I was digging in a new place when found a bottle in common shape; like beer or ale ones. Its made of brown glass and has a tooled crown finish and two mold seams on the body. Embossed on the bottom "N. B. B. C. CO.  562" and a "15" on the center of the base. This is new for me and wont to know any thing about it. Thanks.


----------



## midway49 (Feb 12, 2017)

N.B.B.G.CO………….North Baltimore Bottle Glass Company, North Baltimore,  Ohio (1888-1895), Albany, Indiana (1895-1900); and finally the factory  operation was moved to Terre Haute, Indiana (1900-1926). Producer of a  very large number of soda, mineral water and beer bottles made for many  companies, especially throughout the midwest. The initials are usually  found on the heel of their bottles, often with rather small, lightly  embossed, inconspicuous lettering. The majority of bottles found with  the NBBGCO mark date after their move to Indiana.  
   From David Whitten's site.


----------



## diggansearch (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you very much midway49! The one I picked got to Patagonia in south America.


----------

